# Regulador DC con Mosfet



## lsedr (May 2, 2011)

Saludos

Me intereza regular el voltaje de mi transformador a Mosfet, usando como 3 mosfet que den 30A cada uno..

el transformador tiene 15 V AC en la salida


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

y de que potencia es tu transformador? o que corriente entrega? cual es el uso que le daras? cual es el voltaje a regular?

esta muy incompleto tu post, e incluso puede haber ya información en el foro, utilzaste el buscador?


----------



## lsedr (May 5, 2011)

buena potencia, con esa daria mas de 40 a


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

Debes poner el valor de corriente que entrega el transformador ese es el que necesito


----------



## lsedr (May 6, 2011)

en la salida tiene 25 V DC con 50 A


----------



## zopilote (May 6, 2011)

La regulacion de voltaje por dispositivos mosfet son bien escasos, te envio los pocos que tengo, no son de 40a, pero son basicos desde 5A a 20A , lo que si he visto es el Ps40(switchig), pero tu tranformador es normal, los circuitos no los probe.


----------



## lsedr (May 6, 2011)

a ver que puedo hacer


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2011)

Hola  Isedr, acá te mando el artículo de la fuente con regulador MOSFET. Se pueden poner un montón en paralelo sin problemas. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (May 7, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola  Isedr, acá te mando el artículo de la fuente con regulador MOSFET. Se pueden poner un montón en paralelo sin problemas. Saludos C




Los 34 v son DC ???? 
o sea, se conecta despues del rectificador y el condensador de filtrado del trafo a las patas del 723 ??

Que tal si uso los mosfet IRF540N o IRFZ44N   ??

Cual es la funcion del SCR ??

Aqui no consigo esas resistencias metalicas que llevan los mosfet, se pueden colocar resistencias normales ???

jejej gracias crimson por tu ayuda


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2011)

Hola Isedr, el tema es así, el 723 se alimenta con más tensión (34V está casi al límite de lo que soporta) porque el MOSFET necesita más tensión en gate para poder regular que el transistor bipolar. Es, por supuesto, corriente continua. El tiristor es el *crowbar* que es un protector de sobretensión, si se pincha algún transistor regulador, toda la tensión va al dispositivo que está conectado a la fuente, pudiendo estropearlo. Para esto hay un tiristor conectado a la salida, con un zener en su gatillo. Si en lugar de haber 12V, por ejemplo, la tensión sube a más de 15V, es que hay un transistor en corto, el exceso de tensión pasa por el zener y dispara el tiristor, que se pone en corto protegiendo el equipo.
No hay problema en usar IRFZ44N o resistencias comunes que no sean metal - film. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (May 8, 2011)

Saludos c Crimson

entonces cual podria ser el SCR a utilizar en este circuito ?
73's


----------



## crimson (May 9, 2011)

Hola Isedr, yo he usado, en vez de tiristores, un triac tipo BT40-600, que acá cuesta un poco menos de u$s4 y aguanta bien la paliza. No sé por qué los *tiristores* (para Corriente Continua) salen más del doble. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (May 9, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, yo he usado, en vez de tiristores, un triac tipo BT40-600, que acá cuesta un poco menos de u$s4 y aguanta bien la paliza. No sé por qué los *tiristores* (para Corriente Continua) salen más del doble. Saludos C




Ok. pero los Triacs, Diacs y SCR forman la familia de los Tiristores.... o me equivoco ??

http://www.inele.ufro.cl/bmonteci/semic/applets/pag_fam_tiristores/familia_tiristores.htm
hace mucho tiempo que no uso estas piezas. 


saludos c crimson, 73´s


----------



## lsedr (May 10, 2011)

alguien podria ayudarme con el PCB del diagrama ??


----------



## crimson (May 11, 2011)

Hola Isedr, yo te recomiendo la frecuencia de 28,5MHz, porque estás cerca de la Banda Ciudadana y de los 10M de radioaficionados. De 30 a 32 no hay nada. Te dejo un dibujo con algunas ideas de antenas. 
Lo del ruido en el equipo lo tenés que ver anulando etapas, por ejemplo: separás la etapa de potencia a ver qué pasa, luego el preamnplificador, luego el modulador balanceado, así hasta que deja de hacer ruido, entonces es en la última etapa que desconectaste que está el problema. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (May 11, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, yo te recomiendo la frecuencia de 28,5MHz, porque estás cerca de la Banda Ciudadana y de los 10M de radioaficionados. De 30 a 32 no hay nada. Te dejo un dibujo con algunas ideas de antenas.
> Lo del ruido en el equipo lo tenés que ver anulando etapas, por ejemplo: separás la etapa de potencia a ver qué pasa, luego el preamnplificador, luego el modulador balanceado, así hasta que deja de hacer ruido, entonces es en la última etapa que desconectaste que está el problema. Saludos C



gracias por la inf crimson


----------

